

Google’s lame duck explanation of why the Nexus 4 doesn’t have LTE - Toddward
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/10/29/googles-lame-duck-explanation-of-why-the-nexus-4-doesnt-have-lte/

======
lazugod
"Lame duck" usually refers to holding a position (such as an elected office)
for the short while after a successor has been chosen. I'm not sure the phrase
fits this headline.

